# rough idle and a miss



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

what would cause this i have changed the plugs this past summer and this weekend changed the coils and a wire from the dist to the coils and the dist cap please help thanks


----------



## twoztop (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds to me like your timing might be off.


----------



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

what causes the timing to change?thanks


----------



## twoztop (Mar 6, 2008)

You may have bumped the distributor, or it could just be that the new tune up runnin alot healthier. Be carefull if you are going to play with the timing, you can adjust by ear but if somone has a timing light that helps alot. ANYONE CAN CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG. Adjust while sitting at an idle. I dont know alot about nissan so i cant tell you exactly where things are on your vehicle, but i have been playing with VW before i could drive.

There is a bolt at the base of the distributor, just loosen it up a little (works best if you loosen then snug it back up lightly)
Then slowly turn the distributor and simply listen to the motor, you can also rev up the motor lightly the see if it hesitates. you can turn it clockwise or counter clockwise.

If you are not comfortable with this idea don't fiddle with it. but you really can's go wrong.


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

HI before you make any more adjustments, you should retrace your steps,one by one.start with a visual. check each wire to be correct.next replace a new wire back to an original.If the problem is still there go back to the rotor cap .Sometimes a brand new part can be defective.I noticed you mentioned the rotor cap,did you also do the rotor? They should be done together for best results.My engine requires 8 pulgs and and 2 coils.when1 part is bad, it runs bad.hi octane for my engine is my only choice .Also look inside your coil opening,I found corrosion due to the boot not on correctly.Keep it Simple, If none of these steps changes anything,you may have a completely different problem then its symptom.Hope some of this helps.you can check out my car 81 200sx hatchback.glassman


----------



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

the reason i changed the coils was i was told that was my problem.it would drive and lose power(speed)and i would turn it off and wait a few mins and then go.i changed the coils and a wire from the dist cap to the coil broke on both ends.that is why i changed the cap and wire aswell as the 2 coils.now the truck is hard to keep running(rough idle and a miss still,the rough idle goes away and the miss stays sometimes after it warms up) for a few mins about 3-5 mins and then runs better.no i did not change the rotor button


----------

